# INFP Pictures or Paintings



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

There is a thread for INFP photography but not one for any other kind of artwork.

Post the pictures you have made or just like in general that you feel connect with your personality as an INFP.

also, I don't mean pictures of people who look like INFP's. there's already a thread for that.

Here's some that I have made


----------



## trondor (May 24, 2010)

Here is a digitalized drawing of my very own fantasy island. 
It is the Ice Land, an island far away to the north. A place with clear and crisp colours, lush forests, refreshing freedom and comfortly cool weather. However, the magnificient freedom of the Ice Land is a lonely gift. If you are in the Ice Land, you are alone.











I also have some photography, but as I take them with my cell phone camera, they are not as good as they could have been.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*Weatherwatch*


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

those are some great pics :wink:


----------



## xannfir (May 26, 2010)

Here's a couple I've taken that I really connect with.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

the EMP is awesome roud:

so many buildings in seattle have such an INFP vibe to them. like the washington state convention center or the EMP. or the center house.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

A few photos I took when I was in Ithaca, New york;


----------



## xannfir (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was a very cool place. Great energy in Seattle that is most inspiring.


----------



## xannfir (May 26, 2010)

<quote>A few photos I took when I was in Ithaca, New york;</quote>

Ooh, these are very nice. You could really get lost inside those piles of books.


----------

